# IH B414 low oil pressure, high oil level



## armchairpilot (Dec 24, 2010)

I was running my '64 IH B414 today and noticed it was smoking white. The oil pressure dropped about half on the gauge from where it normally sits. The temperature went from 130 to 180 degrees. It normally runs about 130. Stopped the engine and checked the oil level and it is about 1/2" above max line. The oil is black (as usual) and not milky. I normally keep the oil level between min and max. Motor doesn't knock or run any differently than usual. I only noticed the problem since it never smokes unless I'm really forcing it and it is black smoke not white. All belts are good and the fan isn't loose so I don't think the temperature rise is due to the water pump. I'm thinking head gasket has gone. Coolant has leaked in the crank case raising the oil level which would also explain the low oil pressure, but I'm not a diesel mechanic.... Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like water getting in to me, be it the head gasket. Is the collant level going down?


----------



## armchairpilot (Dec 24, 2010)

Going to check coolant level in the morning....
Someone has mentioned that it could be fuel getting into the oil. This would thin the oil and bypass the rings and burn off increasing the motor temp due to the lack of lubrication. Said to check the fuel pump diaphragm since this could be the cause...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you have water in the oil, you'd see evidence of it for sure. Does it have a mechanical fuel pump on it?


----------



## armchairpilot (Dec 24, 2010)

mechanical. I'm thinking the diaphragm might be torn and it's letting fuel into the block.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Been there......... done that!


----------



## armchairpilot (Dec 24, 2010)

I took a good look this morning in the light....
Oil pan is full of coolant. Scratch the fuel in oil idea.
Need to pull off the head to see if the gasket went or worse... It's a very sad day indeed.:dazed:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that. I was really hoping it was just the fuel pump. Hopefully the bearings are okay...........


----------



## armchairpilot (Dec 24, 2010)

I noticed right away so it ran for about a minute or two, not more. I think it would take longer than that to scrap the bearings... I hope. Motor was rebuilt last year.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

.......Last year? Is it still warranted?


----------



## armchairpilot (Dec 24, 2010)

no. I bought it privately with no warranty...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

.................ouch.


----------

